# just HOW pregnant



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i think i got a mommy on the way.. ive had several platy fry before but i havent seen a new batch in months.. could this be the next?.. how long till i see some fry?.. 
i only set up a hospital tank yesterday but i dont think ill need it for that fish.. i hope to use it for the fry if i have enough time.. i added used gravle from one of my established tanks to speed the cycle


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

holy! she is HUGE! a week tops....not more... but can be lesser than a week.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

what should i do about my fry tank? should i get biospera and hope it's ready in time?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

am not the person o ask about cycling Allie....my water is super rich with all the needed nutrients. i have never cycled the tank. but i have read if you wanna jump start the cycle u could use old filter media.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

what about the tank seperaters? I've never used one, but can one be used until a fry tank is set up and ready? I am not sure how big any holes(if any) maybe but, but maybe it would be a good temperary thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

just to be safe and make sure it isnt droppsie, feed her boiled and shelled frozen pea.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

oh i know its no droopsy.. shes eating like any prgnant girl i ever knew.. and shes very active.. the only divider i have has no holes i could use that.. im watching her.. i added more stuff from her tank to the new one in hopes it will go quicker.. thanx everyone


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

all the best AC!


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

I have my fry inside a breeder box in the tank to keep them safe. The plastic breeders allow them to escape through the bottom corners because the space is large enough for them to slip through, so I put gravel in the bottom of it. I also have some plants in there for them to hide in just so that the hungry adult fish outside of the tank don't stress them out too much. I'm probably going to keep them in there for two weeks and then probably get a fry tank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

the breeder is perfect to keep the fry once they drop but yes, a seperate tank is the best for them since they will enjoy the space it offers.


----------

